# Sigma Unveils Five New Global Vision Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

> Sigma’s 28mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 40mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 56mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary, 70-200mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Sports, and 60-600mm F4.5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports will make their public debut at Photokina 2018
> *Cologne, Germany – September 25, 2018 –* Sigma today announced five new Sigma Global Vision lenses shown for the first time at the 2018 Photokina expo in Cologne, Germany from September 26th-29th in Hall 4.2 on Stands B020, B028I and C029. From wide-angle to hyper-telephoto, the new Sigma Global Vision introductions arrive as some of the most anticipated lenses in the industry, further facilitating artistic expression for photographers.
> 
> *Sigma 28mm F1.4 DG HSM Art*
> The new Sigma wide-angle model stands out with its thoroughly corrected magnification chromatic aberration and sagittal coma flare, as well as completely minimized distortion thanks to its optical design. It features water- and oil-repellent coating...



Continue reading...


----------



## hkenneth (Sep 26, 2018)

Side by side comparisons of the MTF:


----------



## Mac Duderson (Sep 26, 2018)

THANK YOU SIGMA!!!! 
No thank you Canon. 
I have been wanting a 28mm 1.4 for about 8 years because my 35mm while I like it just isn't quite wide enough for ceremonies and receptions. 28mm is my perfect wide and still usable for portraits like the 35mm.
So thank you Sigma!!!


----------



## fullstop (Sep 26, 2018)

quite ironic and funny. 

EF and F-mount are is alive and well! Sigma and others bringing new lenses for it is absolute proof! 

buy now!


----------



## twoheadedboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Mac Duderson said:


> THANK YOU SIGMA!!!!
> No thank you Canon.
> I have been wanting a 28mm 1.4 for about 8 years because my 35mm while I like it just isn't quite wide enough for ceremonies and receptions. 28mm is my perfect wide and still usable for portraits like the 35mm.
> So thank you Sigma!!!



Agreed. This has been a big gap compared to Nikon, whose 28mm f/1.4 has been one of their best lenses for a long time.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 26, 2018)

twoheadedboy said:


> Agreed. This has been a big gap compared to Nikon, whose 28mm f/1.4 has been one of their best lenses for a long time.


I'm interested to know the weight of the 28 f/1.4 Art. I'm hoping its weight is a lot less than that 40mm cine lens! With any luck the 28 Art will be more like the 35 Art or at most the 50 Art(?) Anyway, I'm not yet sure how keen I am for a 28mm prime really, but maybe.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Sep 27, 2018)

jd7 said:


> I'm interested to know the weight of the 28 f/1.4 Art. I'm hoping its weight is a lot less than that 40mm cine lens! With any luck the 28 Art will be more like the 35 Art or at most the 50 Art(?) Anyway, I'm not yet sure how keen I am for a 28mm prime really, but maybe.



Ya no kidding their 50mm and 35mm's are both large but managable. However that 40mm with a 82mm filter size!! I just don't get that at all. Seems insanely big. Looking at the photos I'm guessing the 28mm is similar to the 35mm but just a little longer.

Why I prefer 28mm is because while 35mm is great for a portrait lens and somewhat good for a wide lens its a big tight. I mostly shoot weddings and like to leave the 35mm on my camera the entire day. But sometimes its not wide enough.

24mm is perfect for a wide but looks odd for a portrait lens. 28mm does both very well.
I enjoyed having a 28mm on one camera and 85mm on the other the entire day. But now with Canon I've be waiting a while.


----------



## degos (Sep 27, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> Side by side comparisons of the MTF:



Massively better than the 50-500 charts.

This forum generally turns-up its collective nose at anything that doesn't have a red-L on it but I know a couple of shooters who use the 50-500 for paid work and they earn a nice income from it. This lens is much better at the long end, whilst sharing the reaction-wide-shot capability of the old one.

Well done Sigma.


----------



## hkenneth (Sep 27, 2018)

degos said:


> Massively better than the 50-500 charts.
> 
> This forum generally turns-up its collective nose at anything that doesn't have a red-L on it but I know a couple of shooters who use the 50-500 for paid work and they earn a nice income from it. This lens is much better at the long end, whilst sharing the reaction-wide-shot capability of the old one.
> 
> Well done Sigma.



Yeah, based on the MTF, 60-600 at 600 performance is very close to 150-600 once aperture is F/8, although at max aperture, it appears to be softer than 150-600.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> Yeah, based on the MTF, 60-600 at 600 performance is very close to 150-600 once aperture is F/8, although at max aperture, it appears to be softer than 150-600.


Where did you find the f/8 MTFs? I could see only the wide open ones.


----------



## hkenneth (Sep 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Where did you find the f/8 MTFs? I could see only the wide open ones.


I am stupid...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> I am stupid...


I get it it, you mistook the the lines for being wide open and f/8, like Canon does, rather than 10 and 30 lines. It’s Sigma who are stupid, not you, because they should have made it clear under the graphs.


----------

